# New Annapolis Single/Double handed race series



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I just wanted to mention that there is a new Single- and Double- Handed race series being run out of Annapolis. I participated in the second race of the series and it was a blast. You can find out more about the races on www.12sailing.org. 

I think that these are a good series of races for sailors who are comparatively new to sailing and want to try out racing, because the races are meant as a low key, fun series of races. My crew person for the race was a lady that just started sailing this winter. She learned a lot out there and we did very well. 

Just a thought,
Jeff


----------



## capnjim02 (Jul 25, 2002)

Glad to hear that these races are being run again. my wife and i wanted to enter some of these in the past, unfortunately all had been discontinued. unfortunately for us we finally gave up on sailing on the bay because of the explosive numbers of power boaters on the bay. we moved Que Pasa? to new england, we now enjoy good winds and very quiet sailing. I will pass it on to my friends whom are still on the bay!


----------

